
AskHN: Looking for a collaborator to do something cool with neural networks - inlineint
I want to do something cool and open source it on github, that would be interesting to many people and help me practice with neural networks. I mean that I&#x27;m not going to develop some new method, but just apply something that already exists (but invented recently, in two-three years) to some non-trivial dataset, and I&#x27;m asking about a clue for both. I&#x27;m open for collaboration and want to take the coding part of the work.<p>I&#x27;m mostly interested in RNN&#x2F;LSTM, but deep convolution networks are interesting for me too. I&#x27;m planning to go with TensorFlow&#x2F;Keras because them seems to be raising in popularity and I&#x27;m already familiar with them.<p>I have experience of software development and have taken a couple of online courses about machine learning and neural networks, don&#x27;t have any thoubles with basic math required for neural networks, but don&#x27;t have practical experience with them.
======
malux85
> I'm mostly interested in RNN/LSTM, but deep convolution networks are
> interesting for me too. I'm planning to go with TensorFlow/Keras because
> them seems to be raising in popularity and I'm already familiar with them.

I'm exactly the same. I run 2 profitable (totally automated) startups.

Do you work a fulltime job or are you free? If you want to work on a project
with profit as the goal, mail me.

~~~
arushk1
I mostly do stuff with Computer Vision. So CNNs are my forte. I have a lot of
interesting problems written down. Let's work together. I'm at
arush@arushkakkar.com

------
arushk1
Hey, I have a lot of practical experience with DNNs and have worked with
companies round the globe. Hit me up arush@arushkakkar.com

------
brudgers
Maybe starting to build something cool might attract someone with similar
interests once the project becomes "a little cool, but not fully cool".

Good luck.

~~~
inlineint
Thank you!

Basically I'm looking for an idea what to do, because I'm not sure that if I
pick it myself it would be easy enough for me and interesting in the same
time.

~~~
brudgers
Why not pick something harder and learn how to do it (and how not to do it)?

To put it another way, the meaningful first step to starting a project is
starting the project not starting to look for a collaborator.

